# Paphos Carnival & Green Monday 2016



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The Paphos Carnival parade will take place on Saturday, March 12, at 3pm and will travel along Poseidonos Avenue which runs along the seafront, ending at the parking area close to the archaeological park in Kato Paphos.

On Monday, March 14 – Green Monday – the traditional ‘feast’ will take place at the area of Faros (the lighthouse) from 12 noon.

Paphos carnival moves to Poseidonos - Cyprus Mail Cyprus Mail


----------

